# Europe Reviews November 2005



## Keitht (Nov 6, 2005)

Royal Regency, France 

Barnsdale Country Club, England 

Reviews by Susan Speak


----------



## Keitht (Nov 14, 2005)

Club La Costa at Marina del Sol, Spain 

Review by Greg Masters


----------



## Keitht (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update to previous review submission*

Scandinavian Village, Aviemore, Scotland 

Additional information added to earlier review by David Truman


----------



## Keitht (Nov 28, 2005)

Marriott Village d'il de France, France 

Review by Gary McNeely


----------

